# Help to remember title of a continuing recording project with the name structure (composer) 20...?



## TLang (8 mo ago)

Dear forum members, This is my first post on this forum, but I have been following discussions here for a number of years now you all have been instrumental to me discovering my love of classical music.

Now to the request. I saw here a couple of months back a discussion of a recording project that had been split between two orchestras, and the aim of which was to record the entire orchestral output of the composer. I can't remember the name of the composer! The only thing I can remember is that the title of the project had the name of the composer followed by a year. The year for the title was in the future, as the project is still unfinished! I know that's not much to go on but I'm hoping you all will have better memories than I do!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Wasn't it Bruckner 2023, the project that aims to record all different versions of Bruckner's symphonies?
One of the most hairbrained and misguided projects in all of recording history, btw - but that's just my personal opinion. Bruckner was very clear and correct in identifying the best versions of his symphonies himself, and I think toying with his will by keeping all kinds of inferior material alive is tremendously disrespectful to the composer. As an avid brucknerian I'm perfectly happy with one version per symphony and no more than that.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There is an ongoing Haydn 2032 project with Antonioni (sp?)


----------



## TLang (8 mo ago)

Thank you both! I must admit I'm pretty new to Bruckner, and so I will have to investigate further! It was however the Haydn that I was referring to, a Google search confirms! As a side note, do you have any opinion on this Haydn project?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

No, sorry. I haven't heard any. They were expensive at first (now they have put a bunch of them into a cheap box) and while I love Haydn symphonies I was already too well stocked with them to get any of this series.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

TLang said:


> Thank you both! I must admit I'm pretty new to Bruckner, and so I will have to investigate further! It was however the Haydn that I was referring to, a Google search confirms! As a side note, do you have any opinion on this Haydn project?


I have a few recordings from the project - good performances but not exceptional. However, there are at least 2 TC members who consider it fantastic.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

TLang said:


> Thank you both! I must admit I'm pretty new to Bruckner, and so I will have to investigate further! It was however the Haydn that I was referring to, a Google search confirms! As a side note, do you have any opinion on this Haydn project?


Antonini's Haydn project is indeed fantastic, so far anyway. 11 CDs down, goodness knows how many to go. Performances are fresh and lively, really enjoyable. As is the presentation, each CD is a collector's item!
He hasn't really touched the big symphonies yet, a couple of the Paris ones aside, so I am not sure how the last twelve may sound...... looking forward to finding out some time in the next nine or so years!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like the Antonini Haydn recordings up to now but I can think of one critic who has panned at least one of these releases, mercilessly. I'm sure I don't have to say his name.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I am a fan of the Haydn 2032 Project and have been an avid follower since they began appearing. These period performance recordings could well become the reference performances.


----------

